# hand raised ferals need soft release site



## avia (Mar 3, 2009)

i have a number of hand-raised young pigeons which need to be placed where they can have shelter, food, protection from predators & live with a flock. if you can help me with this please contact me.
i am in the new york city area but can travel out of the city. i can't release them where i live. they need to be placed soon.
avia


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

avia said:


> i have a number of hand-raised young pigeons which need to be placed where they can have shelter, food, protection from predators & live with a flock. if you can help me with this please contact me.
> i am in the new york city area but can travel out of the city. i can't release them where i live. they need to be placed soon.
> avia


central park?.. here is a link to someone who has done this

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/n...her-channel-50647.html?highlight=central+park


----------

